# Pokémon + Nobunaga's Ambition announced for DS



## prowler (Dec 17, 2011)

Listed as a SRPG, thanks to 5lipi on Twitter.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

Urr... I... don't know what to think about this to be honest.

This is... different?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 17, 2011)

And I was just about to post this. ):

Use this rotated image,


Spoiler


----------



## prowler (Dec 17, 2011)

soulx said:


> And I was just about to post this. ):
> 
> Use this rotated image,
> 
> ...


I edited it via Imgur, not sure why it isn't working. Don't force me bro.


Foxi4 said:


> Urr... I... don't know what to think about this to be honest.
> 
> This is... different?


0.1% chance of getting localized.


----------



## haflore (Dec 17, 2011)

An SRPG...could be epic actually, loads of different units.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > And I was just about to post this. ):
> ...


It's a POKEMON game - it could be a cooking sim and it would sell in the West.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 17, 2011)

What? What is this?


----------



## prowler (Dec 17, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> It's a POKEMON game - it could be a cooking sim and it would sell in the West.


But it also has Nobunaga and anything with him in it (see Dynasty Warriors) sells like crap. It's a 50/50 chance I guess if localized.

Edit: Personally I think it looks cool from that one image aha. I'd love to see it get localized and do well.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 17, 2011)

> @5lipi: According to Dengeki's twitter it's a joint effort between The Pokémon Company/Nintendo and Koei Tecmo.


https://twitter.com/#!/dengekionline/status/147829851750006784/photo/1

I don't even.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks legit.


----------



## 1234turtles (Dec 17, 2011)

the fuck is this shit


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 17, 2011)

Uh... lolwut?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 17, 2011)

...What? Translation, anyone?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 17, 2011)

This could turn out good.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

It's "different than the usual c*ap", I suppose that's a start.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, it's still Pokemon taking turns in smacking eachother across the face, just now you can strategically place them on a grid.

Not THAT different when you think of it...


----------



## Judas18 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sounds like shite. Still, could be good.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Dec 17, 2011)

LOL Waiting for everyone to rage about new Pokemon.


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 17, 2011)

What is this I don't even?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 17, 2011)

...The fack? 
What is this game going to be?
Maybe the pokemon are invading the feudal japan
and you with your army will have to kill them?


----------



## donaldgx (Dec 17, 2011)

i'll wait for a trailer before raging or praising.


----------



## Taellon (Dec 17, 2011)

Is this just a DS game or is it a 3DS game? Do we know that yet?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 17, 2011)

Ops, double post. Sorry.


----------



## jrk190 (Dec 17, 2011)

Pokemon just got a downgrade. This is Pokemon, not Dynasty Warriors or Mortal-Freakin'-Combat. -_-


----------



## digipokemaster (Dec 17, 2011)

i hope it a pokemon grey/gray and those are new gym leaders in a added region?  idk but it would be awesome


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 17, 2011)

is this what the big announcement was?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

digipokemaster said:


> i hope it a pokemon grey/gray and those are new gym leaders in a added region?  idk but it would be awesome



It's listed as SRPG and is likely to be a new game altogether.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

Giratina3 said:


> This is not gonna be localized.
> The other Nobunaga's Ambition games did not get localized.....Not that big of a loss.



>This is gonna be localized.
>The other Pokemon games did get localized... Not that much of an argument, but still valid.


----------



## Giratina3 (Dec 17, 2011)

This is not gonna be localized.
The other Nobunaga's Ambition games did not get localized.....Not that big of a loss.


----------



## DJPlace (Dec 17, 2011)

if this is the big thing about what was going be said i'm going pissed.


----------



## duffmmann (Dec 17, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Giratina3 said:
> 
> 
> > This is not gonna be localized.
> ...



There was that Pokemon Mystery Dungeon game for the wiiware that was never localized.  So even Pokemon games face the chance of never being released in the West.


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 17, 2011)

OH COOL ITS POKEMON GRA- Wait......


----------



## Nebz (Dec 17, 2011)

I checked it out on Pokebeach and I honestly love the Groudon and Mewtwo pics. I'm very 50/50 on the idea of the game coming this way though. It looks interesting; possibly, even a reason to actually pay for a Pokemon game since Ruby and Sapphire. That is if it even makes it's way over here of course lol.

EDIT: Dat Articuno pic also :3


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 17, 2011)

http://pokebeach.com/2011/12/jump-festa-reveals-new-ds-pokemon-game-poekmon-nobunagas-ambition


----------



## Seraph (Dec 17, 2011)

jrk190 said:


> Pokemon just got a downgrade. This is Pokemon, not Dynasty Warriors or Mortal-Freakin'-Combat. -_-


Shut the Hell up, because you don't even know what you're talking about!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nobunaga's_Ambition

Not sure on the localization, but Pokemon can sell anything.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 17, 2011)

Oh ok now that I seen a gameplay screenshot, I got an idea of what the game will be like.


----------



## Shiro09 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm kind of hoping this game will get localised, looks pretty good.


----------



## Patelitojoe (Dec 17, 2011)

Dear Nintendo,

Please reconsider your choices in the future. a pokemon MMO where you pick your region and progress THEN get access to all the other ones would make more sense than this. A pokemon x capcom would make more sense than this.......


----------



## gamefan5 (Dec 17, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Giratina3 said:
> 
> 
> > This is not gonna be localized.
> ...


Three Pokemon Mystery Dungeons games on Wii never got localized
Pokemon Card GB 2 never got localized.
So this game may never get localized.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

gamefan5 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Giratina3 said:
> ...



3 games out of the entire series never localized != This particular game will not be localized.

My point being, I'm not saying this will be localized with a 100% probability, I'm saying that chances are it will.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 17, 2011)

I'M SO CONFUSED.

For anybody who doesn't know, Nobunaga's Ambition is a game based on real history, where you play as a daimyo in the 1500's trying to conquer Feudal Japan. And from what I've seen, it's kinda like Risk, but with RPG elements. And the newer games play in real-time.

But honestly, WHAT THE FUCK? Are they taking just the gameplay elements, or is it going to be a "What if Pokémon were used to conquer Japan" type of thing?


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

YayMii said:


> I'M SO CONFUSED.
> 
> For anybody who doesn't know, Nobunaga's Ambition is a game based on real history, where you play as a daimyo in the 1500's trying to conquer Feudal Japan. And from what I've seen, it's kinda like Risk, but with RPG elements. And the newer games play in real-time.
> 
> But honestly, WHAT THE FUCK? Are they taking just the gameplay elements, or is it going to be a "What if Pokémon were used to conquer Japan" type of thing?



They're going to mix the gameplay style of Nobunaga's Ambition and some of its characters with elements of the Pokemon world - obviously it's not going to be based on history whatsoever.

Conscider this as "Pokemon: A few centuries back", aka, "Pokemon Trainers in Feudal Kanto" for example.


----------



## Jax (Dec 17, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> > I'M SO CONFUSED.
> ...



That would make sense, if Mewtwo wasn't there.


----------



## Souldragon (Dec 17, 2011)

Question become, why the ds and not the 3ds.. if anything this would be a great game for the 3ds.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

Jax said:


> That would make sense, if Mewtwo wasn't there.



It's a cross-over game, obviously it's not going to follow either continuity in 100%. Also, "rule" would only reffer to man-made Pokemon, that being Mewtwo, Porygon, Porygon2, Porygon-Z and Deoxys, I believe.

It's just an example anyways, we'll know more of the plot next month.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 17, 2011)

Jax said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > YayMii said:
> ...



Along with all of the newer Pokemon*. That being said, shouldn't Mew be there instead of Mewtwo? Not only that, but the stories with every single Pokemon game seems to add another "THERE WERE TWO POKEMON IN THE BEGINNING...THEN MORE POKEMON AFTER EPIC LEGENDARY BATTLES!" so...I guess time line doesn't really matter. 

*If it takes place in Feudal Kanto. If there are various reasons then that is ok I suppose...


----------



## Valwin (Dec 17, 2011)

ok i dont know what to make of this

1 t is this the poekmon anouncment ?

2 is this a spin off

3 a pkm game set up in feudal time s ?

4 . i am for once welcome the change


----------



## dgwillia (Dec 17, 2011)

Thats a hell of a twist.
Either way, could be interesting


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

Valwin said:


> ok i dont know what to make of this
> 
> 1 t is this the poekmon anouncment ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Nebz (Dec 17, 2011)

I honestly just figured that it's going to be one of those two worlds, different dimensions collide and yada yada type of thing.

imokaywiththis.jpg


----------



## Thrust (Dec 17, 2011)

...pokemon dynasty warriors crossover? I have now seen everything. brb leaving the internet forever


----------



## Valwin (Dec 17, 2011)

this makes me sad i guess no pokemon game in coro coro them ;.;


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

Valwin said:


> this makes me sad i guess no pokemon game in coro coro them ;.;



CoroCoro is going to reveal more details about this game, meaning the plot, more screenshots (maybe?) etc. Right now we only have 4 screens and a vague idea about what this could be.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 17, 2011)

Either a pokemon hack and slash or a pokemon game with dynasty warriors characters.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 17, 2011)

Huh.. Definitely not expected. Wow. Ummm...


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 17, 2011)

It's not Dinasty Warriors...
Dinasty Warriors = China
Samurai Warriors = Japan

Oda Nobunaga is from Japan and I can see Oichi there.


----------



## Nebz (Dec 17, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > this makes me sad i guess no pokemon game in coro coro them ;.;
> ...


Just to let you know, there are actually a bit more screens and pics on Serebii.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm not particularily "into" Pokemon since the original Silver and Gold, so I wouldn't know. 

Thanks for the Info.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 17, 2011)

What is this? If this is the big announcement, I'm gonna rage.


----------



## Taellon (Dec 17, 2011)

If this gets localized, it could be the game to get me into SRPG's. I've never been able to get into any SRPG's before, and I've tried virtually all the popular ones released on DS, they just never seem to grab me and I get bored shortly after finishing the tutorials. I love Pokemon though and I was actually thinking recently that making Pokemon an SRPG would be a great direction for the series to explore, and now it looks like it is actually happening. I hope it turns out the way I had imagined, basically keeping the regular battle system but now you move your pokemon around an arena each turn as well as attacking or buffing/debuffing stats. It's a simple enough concept and I'm definitely looking forward to this game despite not being an SRPG fan.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

Spoiler






























Screenshots from Serbii


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 17, 2011)

I wonder how quick a fan translation would be made. It seems like something I'd enjoy playing.


----------



## Judas18 (Dec 17, 2011)

It looks like Pokemon and Digimon had sex, popped a kid out and then they both took a massive dump on it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

Judas18 said:


> It looks like Pokemon and Digimon had sex, popped a kid out and then they both took a massive dump on it.


>I don't like how the game looks.
>Game must be shit.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 17, 2011)

Tbh, those screenshots aren't enough for me. Need more info. 

It kinda looks like all characters are fighting each other despite humans or pokemon...


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> Tbh, those screenshots aren't enough for me. Need more info.
> 
> It kinda looks like all characters are fighting each other despite humans or pokemon...



I got the impression that only Pokemons actively fight, the humans are some sort of "commanders".


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 17, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Maybe it will be a completely different style of pokemon game?
> They said that they want to shock people.


The great feeling when I know I was right 
Anyway, I have no idea how this game will play out, but no matter I will just play the Japanese version.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 17, 2011)

Pokemon + Nobunaga?? Wtf is that?


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, that's new...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 17, 2011)

Now that I have seen this...a Pokemon FPS doesn't seem that far-fetched...


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 17, 2011)

OMG! Epic Bidoof vs human battle. I hope this plays like Fire Emblem. If Pikachu dies, he stays dead forever. Make the 8 year olds cry.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 17, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> > Tbh, those screenshots aren't enough for me. Need more info.
> ...


Well, the characters from Nobunaga's Ambition are daimyos (territorial leaders according to Wikipedia), so I'm assuming that they're controlling Pokémon armies.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

http://admin.brightc...18276&width=640

Trailer, in case you'd want to watch it full-screen unlike on the game's website.

http://www.pokemon.co.jp/ex/ranse/


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks like something I would play...


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 17, 2011)

Just announced: Call of Duty: Pokemon Warfare.


----------



## Gahars (Dec 17, 2011)

Huh, I guess they took the complaints that all the games are too similar to heart.

This is... this is certainly something, alright.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 17, 2011)

I want this game even more after seeing the trailer.


----------



## azure0wind (Dec 17, 2011)

I think its good (well by seeing the pic)


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

There's one thing I'd like to know:






What does this mean? I see 3DS, so I'm guessing there will be a 3DS-exclusive feature of some sort... anyone well-versed in japanese bushes? A translation would be nice.


----------



## ferofax (Dec 17, 2011)

oooooooooooooooh fuck.

Nobunaga no Yabou?! And pokemon? So a KOEI Strategic Simulation title... how does that work? Raise an army of pokemon and go head-to-head against Hideyoshi?


I... can't wrap my head around it. 

But if gets localized, wow. been so long since a Nobunaga's Ambition (or any other Ambition title) had been localized.


----------



## GameWinner (Dec 17, 2011)

I don't care now, that trailer looked amazing. Something I'd play!


----------



## ferofax (Dec 17, 2011)

But if it's gonna be an Ambition title, it better have a complex empire management system, or it's not an Ambition title.

ALL Ambition titles have Empire Management at its core and combat as a side mechanic. But good strategic combat is good strategic combat.


----------



## Shiro09 (Dec 17, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> There's one thing I'd like to know:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope that it has 3DS features, someone needs to translate this please.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 17, 2011)

Finally this is something that people wont complain about repetitive stories. 

Anyway, I hope this game gets ported to the 3DS as well (and gets localized). It looks good.


----------



## omgwtfhax (Dec 17, 2011)

6Toushiro9 said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > There's one thing I'd like to know:
> ...



"Can also be played on the Nintendo 3DS!"
Probably because it's an NDS game.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Dec 17, 2011)

This looks to be the most horrible piece of garbage I have ever seen, except the final fantasy rythmn game on 3ds, now this is just ****.

Stop trying to reinvent the wheel Nintendo and release Pokemon Gray.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 17, 2011)

I know this sounds awfully impossible but:

Coro Coro is showcasing a new title this Janurary?

What if there's another title? 

I'll be shocked if this really happened.


----------



## Range-TE (Dec 17, 2011)

um... this was unexpected

i'm interested about how this is going to work out, might be about the pokemon regions during the edo era.
joining pokemon and nobunaga's ambition is as out there as joining cooking mama and team fortress

EDIT:
just saw the trailer, it IS about the Pokemon World during the Edo age ( i think )


----------



## MushGuy (Dec 17, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> I want this game even more after seeing the trailer.


----------



## Zekrom_cool (Dec 17, 2011)

MushGuy said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > I want this game even more after seeing the trailer.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 17, 2011)

Did you say DS? Because at this point a new Nintendo DS game being made is a welcome surprise.


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 17, 2011)

According to the JPN trailer it's located in a brand new region and with those samurai people


----------



## mrtofu (Dec 17, 2011)

deleted


----------



## Maplemage (Dec 17, 2011)

PIKACHU! USE YOUR KATANA!
PIKA!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 17, 2011)

Is it a typo in the title?
Or is this really for DS and not 3DS?


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Dec 17, 2011)

Maplemage said:


> PIKACHU! USE YOUR KATANA!
> PIKA!


And Hitmonlee/Hitmonchan/Hitmontop could be the ninja assassins.


----------



## batista1995 (Dec 17, 2011)

Totally disappointed, was looking forward to a 3DS pokemon game. This game does look good although I would refer a Pokemon x Fire Emblem game which will absolutely be better.


----------



## T3GZdev (Dec 17, 2011)

looks like it takes place in the feudal pokemon
guessing its not gonna be a major pokemon game it its not gonna be on 3DS(the latest hardware), & not gonna be in america.
unless there waiting on the 3DS to sell alot more to release a major. pokemon ____ version 3D on it. & just giving us these DS side stories for now.
i wonder if that's why MW3 was released on DS instead of 3DS .


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 17, 2011)

batista1995 said:


> Totally disappointed, was looking forward to a 3DS pokemon game. This game does look good although I would refer a Pokemon x Fire Emblem game which will absolutely be better.


I like it for a fact that it's merged with a third party and not sole first party alone.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 17, 2011)

Guys, it really is for the regular DS.



chris888222 said:


> According to the JPN trailer it's located in a brand new region and with those samurai people


They're not samurais, they're daimyos. In the real world, daimyos were territorial leaders in Feudal Japan. Nobunaga's Ambition is not only based on this history, but bears the name of one of the most important daimyos in history.
themoreyouknow.gif


Anyways, the trailer makes the game look pretty amazing. Still don't know what extent they're putting the non-fiction history into the game. Is it just the daimyos playing as leaders, or are they going full out (as in, more than just that and the gameplay)?


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 17, 2011)

Would the announcement of CoroCoro be the same? Because this one is from the Jump Festa.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 17, 2011)

JPdensetsu said:


> Would the announcement of CoroCoro be the same? Because this one is from the Jump Festa.


Maybe they'll be dif games then. =O


----------



## coolness (Dec 17, 2011)

Lol, nice outfit


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 17, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nobunaga%27s_Ambition#For_mobile_platforms

This game is somehow under the 3DS games.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Dec 17, 2011)

This was the surprise Pokemon game?? Ok... -.-

Since this has happened now, I'm looking forward to Pokemon + Final Fantasy: The Lost Crystals.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok, thought "WTF" at first, then looked at the trailer and thought "Cool".

The only thing I'm not okay with is Mewtwo being there... but blah.

It has an high chance of getting localized in the West, actually. People love things with "SAMURAI" in the name.
Just drop the "Nobunaga" part, and call it "Samurai Pokémon" or something, and people are just gonna buy them based on the "Pokémon" part in the name.


----------



## Snailface (Dec 17, 2011)

Some people in this thread are worried about this not being localized.

I say to them, don't worry. If Nintendo doesn't localize this, the scene will.


----------



## Nah3DS (Dec 17, 2011)

...and then they will make *Pokemon + Dead Or Alive Beach *


----------



## Youkai (Dec 17, 2011)

AWESOME !!

I am a sucker for all the "good" Tactic RPGS like FFTactics Advance and A2, loved them soooo much ^^

This really is a great thing, they finaly give us something new instead of 10 times the same game with a minor changed story and minimal changed maps XD
Might have preffered a Pokemon Colloseum/DX styled game but if they do this one the right way it will be awesome


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 17, 2011)

IT SAYS SOMETHING ABOUT THE 3DS


----------



## prowler (Dec 17, 2011)

nintendoom said:


> IT SAYS SOMETHING ABOUT THE 3DS


It means you can also play it on the 3DS.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 17, 2011)

if this is the announcement of corocoro then i'm disappoint.
if this is another thing then it would make a nice ds game to pirate.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 17, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> nintendoom said:
> 
> 
> > IT SAYS SOMETHING ABOUT THE 3DS
> ...


Meaning 3DS enhanced?
Like how Pokemon Black/White is DSi enhanced


----------



## prowler (Dec 17, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Meaning 3DS enhanced?
> Like how Pokemon Black/White is DSi enhanced


Nope.





aminemaster said:


> if this is the announcement of corocoro then i'm disappoint.
> if this is another thing then it would make a nice ds game to pirate.


This is the announcement.


----------



## Creqaw (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, at least it's not the same recycled story again... no wait, could still be.


----------



## mad_gamer_jad (Dec 17, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> aminemaster said:
> 
> 
> > if this is the announcement of corocoro then i'm disappoint.
> ...


No,this is not corocoro's announcement,as that one is supposed to be in their January issue and they revealed it as being a world first shocking announcement.
I'll just quote serebii for this one


> The new CoroCoro issue, released this week, has announced that a brand new Pokémon game is to be revealed. However, unlike people expect, this reveal isn't coming at Jump Festa but is in fact coming in the issue of CoroCoro next month, due out on January 14th 2012 in what they call a world first shocking announcement. It's currently unknown what game will be revealed, whether it will be main series or not but we'll provide information a few days before CoroCoro's release. Be sure to watch the site in case it comes early


And this games is the one that will tie to kyurem,as the announcement was on the same page as the movie poster.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Dec 17, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## heartgold (Dec 17, 2011)

Umm ok...this is different. 

I'll wait to see what's in the corocoro issue.


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 17, 2011)

at the end of the cinematic part of the trailer, around the middle of the whole thing, theres a glimpse of a pokemon. its either Giratina or Arceus, due to the visible neck spikes. most likely arceus


----------



## chris888222 (Dec 17, 2011)

So it's possible that TWO games will be out?? 

Me gusta


----------



## prowler (Dec 17, 2011)

mad_gamer_jad said:


> No,this is not corocoro's announcement,as that one is supposed to be in their January issue and they revealed it as being a world first shocking announcement.
> I'll just quote serebii for this one
> 
> 
> ...


I'll quote Serebii for this one too





> More information is promised in January, indicating it'll be in CoroCoro and possibly be the game CoroCoro revealed


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 17, 2011)

chris888222 said:


> So it's possible that TWO games will be out??
> 
> Me gusta


well they still have to do the ruby & sapphire remakes, so it is possible.
but aside from that fact, they could do what they do with pokemon games and release 2 versions of this game


----------



## FlameHelix (Dec 17, 2011)

Hmm, i was kind of expecting/wanting pokémon gray or something, but this seems alright I guess :/ imo we should be more open and supportive to game freak's choices, this can't be thaaat bad


----------



## iggloovortex (Dec 17, 2011)

FlameHelix said:


> Hmm, i was kind of expecting/wanting pokémon gray or something, but this seems alright I guess :/ imo we should be more open and supportive to game freak's choices, this can't be thaaat bad


well i dont expect this title to be coming to the West at all. Even if it is a pokemon game


----------



## Flame (Dec 17, 2011)

this is the last pokemon game for the DS for sho.

i hope it comes to the west.


----------



## Pheinte (Dec 17, 2011)

DS game!

I knew it was a better ideia to buy a DSi XL instead of a 3DS for now.

I seriously hope it gets released in Europe.


----------



## Flame (Dec 17, 2011)

Porto Blue said:


> DS game!
> 
> I knew it was a better ideia to buy a DSi XL instead of a 3DS for now.
> 
> I seriously hope it gets released in Europe.



you can play the game on your 3DS, i think you made the right choice.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 17, 2011)

Porto Blue said:


> DS game!
> 
> I knew it was a better ideia to buy a DSi XL instead of a 3DS for now.
> 
> I seriously hope it gets released in Europe.




why ? you do know you can play the game on the 3DS right ?


----------



## 310301288 (Dec 17, 2011)

it would have been better to buy a 3DS now cuz then you can play booth DS and 3DS games on it. so hopefully this game would turn out awesome on the 3ds.


----------



## Pheinte (Dec 17, 2011)

Flame™ said:


> you can play the game on your 3DS, i think you made the right choice.





Valwin said:


> why ? you do know you can play the game on the 3DS right ?





310301288 said:


> it would have been better to buy a 3DS now cuz then you can play booth DS and 3DS games on it. so hopefully this game would turn out awesome on the 3ds.


I got my DSi XL in a promotion, much cheaper than the 3DS.
Yes, I know I can play DS games in a 3DS (with little screens and not that good resolution...).

DSi XL has bigger screens; 3DS can't still play 3DS backups.
I had no reason to buy and pay more money for a 3DS, and still don't have one.

Besides, even if this game was released for 3DS only, I would still have a lot of great DS games to play.

I'll buy a 3DS someday, when it gets a new revision, and hacked.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 17, 2011)

Porto Blue said:


> Flame™ said:
> 
> 
> > you can play the game on your 3DS, i think you made the right choice.
> ...


That really isn't a good way to look at gamming..
Buying something only when it gets hacked, is totally not cool. D<
And I don't think buying a DSi was a good idea at this time, the DS is pretty much dead already, excluding a couple of games...
Also, you can get a 3DS for 90€ in several shops in Portugal just buy trading in two games.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 17, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> Porto Blue said:
> 
> 
> > Flame™ said:
> ...


I believe its good not to hack your console until a while after you get it, so you can build up some LEGIT games.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 17, 2011)

This is a shock, it should be good, but this is a certain no export for you title, combining both is a small reference to ancient Japanese culture concerning animal use, something worth importing for sure but the next announcement in CoroCoro may be shit unless it's Gen 6, Grey, or Battle Revolution, I don't trust their "world shocking announcements nowadays".


----------



## Valwin (Dec 17, 2011)

Hop2089 said:


> This is a shock, it should be good, but this is a certain no export for you title, combining both is a small reference to ancient Japanese culture concerning animal use, something worth importing for sure but the next announcement in CoroCoro may be shit unless it's Gen 6, Grey, or Battle Revolution, I don't trust their "world shocking announcements nowadays".




i think this is the announcement


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 17, 2011)

Valwin said:


> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a shock, it should be good, but this is a certain no export for you title, combining both is a small reference to ancient Japanese culture concerning animal use, something worth importing for sure but the next announcement in CoroCoro may be shit unless it's Gen 6, Grey, or Battle Revolution, I don't trust their "world shocking announcements nowadays".
> ...



Only rumored to be the actual announcement.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 17, 2011)

Hop2089 said:


> Valwin said:
> 
> 
> > Hop2089 said:
> ...




i hope your right i wanted pkm gray ;.;


----------



## Pheinte (Dec 17, 2011)

Skelletonike said:


> That really isn't a good way to look at gamming..
> Buying something only when it gets hacked, is totally not cool. D<
> And I don't think buying a DSi was a good idea at this time, the DS is pretty much dead already, excluding a couple of games...
> Also, you can get a 3DS for 90€ in several shops in Portugal just buy trading in two games.


I bought my DSi XL in March 2011, after 3DS was released some days ago.

So if you find good games, you won't play them unless they were released recently??
I wish I had time to play all great games available, old or new...




FireGrey said:


> I believe its good not to hack your console until a while after you get it, so you can build up some LEGIT games.


I'm not going to discuss that.
And I never said I don't buy legit games...


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 17, 2011)

I see people wanting a Pokemon Battle Revolution sequel...I know it might be a tad off topic but why? Maybe it's because I haven't played the game that much but it doesn't seem like anything special to me...granted I only played it for like...5 minutes once.

On Topic, this looks interesting after seeing the trailer but I dunno about it get released in the West...I wouldn't bet on it.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 17, 2011)

Porto Blue said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > That really isn't a good way to look at gamming..
> ...


Yes but it's easily known that piracy leads to less purchases of games.


----------



## chartube12 (Dec 17, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> I see people wanting a Pokemon Battle Revolution sequel...I know it might be a tad off topic but why? Maybe it's because I haven't played the game that much but it doesn't seem like anything special to me...granted I only played it for like...5 minutes once.
> 
> On Topic, this looks interesting after seeing the trailer but I dunno about it get released in the West...I wouldn't bet on it.



Because it isn't want they want. They really want a true sequel to Battle Stadium GS. Nintendo isn't likely to do so, a BR sequel is the closest thing to hope/settle for.


----------



## enigma85 (Dec 17, 2011)

It looks like this game might be a sweet game. It kinda looks like and i'm assuming all of his that each leader of a country has a legendary pokemon and they battle for supremecy. neat idea. i love when they think outside the box of just regular pokemon games. As long as they do it right of course and dont stray from making the next installment of regular pokemon games.


----------



## 310301288 (Dec 17, 2011)

i think this game will turn out to be a strategical type, like fire emblem. i don't believe pokemon should be like this....from what the pre-released pictures look like...


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 17, 2011)

player characters look like reindeers


----------



## HackyPack22 (Dec 17, 2011)

I really hope this isn't the big announcement :/


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 17, 2011)

I can't believe anyone actually expected a new proper Pokemon game to be announced so soon after Black & White, they tend to leave a few years between proper entries. Grey is a given maybe for next year.

First: 1996
Second: 1999
Third: 2002
Fourth: 2006
Fifth: 2010

They generally wait at least a few years for an all new game. I'd expect an announcement this time next year with Japanese release 2013 sometime. You've got to remember that this time around they have to completely redo the engine for it, the B&W engine would not cut it on 3DS.

As for this game...meh. Its nice they're still supporting the DS though.


----------



## vash117 (Dec 17, 2011)

here's some screens of the game gimme a few so i can figure out how to put the video up


----------



## Nebz (Dec 17, 2011)

Le video was on page 5

EDIT: Had to change due to fail attempt at quoting the post and getting derp code.


----------



## vash117 (Dec 17, 2011)

thank you nebz didnt know how to embed youtube vids


----------



## Nebz (Dec 17, 2011)

vash117 said:


> thank you nebz didnt know how to embed youtube vids


No prob


Spoiler



I originally put: 
	
	



```
[youtube]youtube video link[/youtube]
```
but now it has changed itself to: 
	
	



```
[media]youtube video link[/media]
```



 So that should help ya with posting links in the future.
*back to the topic*


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Dec 17, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> I see people wanting a Pokemon Battle Revolution sequel...I know it might be a tad off topic but why? Maybe it's because I haven't played the game that much but it doesn't seem like anything special to me...granted I only played it for like...5 minutes once.
> 
> On Topic, this looks interesting after seeing the trailer but I dunno about it get released in the West...I wouldn't bet on it.


I agree. I bought it at release and it was a massive let-down. It was like Pokemon Stadium, but it felt nerfed, because I couldn't just assemble my own team right away. I was expecting it to have an awesome single-player experience like Colosseum and XD (or even the fun gym-leader system of Stadium), but instead it was just a simulator for your portable games to make them look prettier. Then again, maybe I am wrong, because I only played it for about 3 hours and then sold it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 17, 2011)

Waaaaaiiiittt a minute there.
If its in the past, how the fuck does Mewtwo exist then?


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 17, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Waaaaaiiiittt a minute there.
> If its in the past, how the fuck does Mewtwo exist then?


Time travel.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 17, 2011)

Guys, grey is still on the cards for a late a 2012 release, It'll be a full two years after pokemon b/w. The question is will it be for the DS or 3DS. I think CoroCoro January issue will be about Grey. Platinum was released 2 years later after pokemon diamond/pearl.

As for this game, it's doesn't look like something I'd play.


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 17, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > Waaaaaiiiittt a minute there.
> ...


B-b-but Mewtwo cant time-travel!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 17, 2011)

Alan John said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Alan John said:
> ...


That mother fucker can do whatever the fuck he wants, he's fucking MewTWO. Not MewONE, Mew MOTHERFUCKING TWO. Deal with it.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 17, 2011)

Alan John said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Alan John said:
> ...


Maybe with the help of Celebi.


----------



## T3GZdev (Dec 17, 2011)

raulpica said:


> Ok, thought "WTF" at first, then looked at the trailer and thought "Cool".
> 
> The only thing I'm not okay with is Mewtwo being there... but blah.
> 
> ...



wheres the trailer?


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Dec 17, 2011)

t377y000 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, thought "WTF" at first, then looked at the trailer and thought "Cool".
> ...


Try going back a page... -_-


----------



## Hadrian (Dec 17, 2011)

Alan John said:


> Waaaaaiiiittt a minute there.
> If its in the past, how the fuck does Mewtwo exist then?


He can suddenly bend space and time? Nintendo suddenly changed the "intricate backs tory" of Mewtoo?


----------



## Taellon (Dec 17, 2011)

Maybe Mewtwo hooked up with Celebi or Dialga. In the 2nd Mewtwo movie didn't he say something about finding a better hiding spot and then trying to reintegrate the other clones into regular society? What better place to hide than several hundred years in the past where nobody even knows what a clone is?


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 17, 2011)

Porto Blue said:


> Skelletonike said:
> 
> 
> > That really isn't a good way to look at gamming..
> ...


The point is that you can play old games on the 3DS already.


----------



## Junylim (Dec 17, 2011)

im sorry to say, but this game is terrible in my opinion
its too japanese


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 17, 2011)

Junylim said:


> im sorry to say, but this game is terrible in my opinion
> its too japanese


That's kinda dumb since you haven't played it at all. But that's okay; we accept everyone here on GBATemp.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 17, 2011)

Junylim said:


> im sorry to say, but this game is terrible in my opinion
> its too japanese


1. Racism 
2. You haven't even played it.
3. Those pics are of the Japanese version of the game...


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> Alan John said:
> 
> 
> > suprgamr232 said:
> ...



I aprove of this approach.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 17, 2011)

YayMii said:


> Junylim said:
> 
> 
> > im sorry to say, but this game is terrible in my opinion
> ...



What kind of a world is it if we can only hate things of white caucasian decent? He doesn't like it because it's themed Japanese, it doesn't make him racist, he's not saying "Japanese people are inheritently less intelligent and weaker compared to white people, who obviously are superior", he doesn't proclaim superiority or inferiority of either race, he just doesn't like samurais, to which he has a right.

He doesn't necessarily have to play it to dislike it, much like a person allergic to nuts doesn't have to eat a Snickers to know it's bad for him/her - he/she's allergic to damn nuts.

I doubt that the European version will take place during the French revolution or the U.S version during the times of Civil War, so point is moot.

EDIT: The auto-merge system needs a serious revamp - unless the posts have literally 5 seconds of a delay between them it just won't freaking merge.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Alan John said:
> ...









EDIT: FUCK YEAH 700TH POST


----------



## YayMii (Dec 18, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> > Junylim said:
> ...


I said it was racism because his hate was solely directed on the fact that it had a Japanese theme. And I threw in the third point because the game was previewed in the Japanese language and he was hating on the game for being "too Japanese".

My second point has nothing to do with my other two points, since he already stated that the game was horrible in his opinion even though he hasn't had any experience with the gameplay. That is irrelevant to your "allergy to nuts" argument, it's not like playing the game will have adverse effects on his being. Not to mention that you would need prior knowledge of this allergy in order to avoid its effects.

EDIT: It's also worth mentioning that Junylim is from South Korea, and that Koreans actually tend to discriminate against the Japanese due to the history between their countries.


----------



## kthnxshwn (Dec 18, 2011)

YayMii said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > YayMii said:
> ...


I don't think racism is the right word to use here...yeah. Not at all.


----------



## Heran Bago (Dec 18, 2011)

Personal preference of ethnic themes does not equal racist.

In fact you're stereotyping him for being South Korean.


----------



## VLinh (Dec 18, 2011)

This game looks interesting, can't wait to see more content for it


----------



## YayMii (Dec 18, 2011)

Heran Bago said:


> Personal preference of ethnic themes does not equal racist.
> 
> In fact you're stereotyping him for being South Korean.


Yeah, I think I used the wrong word. And I threw that stereotype in there since it kinda applied to the situation. I'm not saying it's true for Junylim though.


----------



## BigBootyWomen (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks pretty badass. Hope they localize it


----------



## wasim (Dec 18, 2011)

Srpg ?!! 

And the characters looks kinda weird.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 18, 2011)

YayMii said:


> I said it was racism because his hate was solely directed on the fact that it had a Japanese theme. And I threw in the third point because the game was previewed in the Japanese language and he was hating on the game for being "too Japanese".



Call me racist then 'cause I'm rather inclined to already hate a game when it features typical quriky kawaii anime boys and girls and a bunch of lame anime humor punctuated by lame anime faces in a lame anime setting which is typically Japan or basically Japan under a different name.

EDIT: As for the game.

My joke: There was actually a Samurai Warriors/Pokemon crossover before. It was basically a much less complicated version of Samurai Warriors from a top down view called "Pokemon Rumble".

As you all should know my interest in SRPGs is about the same interest I hold towards kawaii anime games, so you can expect me to not be giving a shit when it comes out.

Also, Nintendo, why must you hurt me like this? I keep seeing "NEW POKEMON GAME ANNOUNCEMENT" and it's always A) a spinoff and B) NOT A SPINOFFS THAT'S THE TCG. So yeah, fuck a duck and these goddamn spinoffs until a good TCG is announced. Then I'll forgive the next ten years of bad spinoffs.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 18, 2011)

Junylim said:


> im sorry to say, but this game is terrible in my opinion
> its too japanese


Logic is were ?

a japanese game is too japanese


how do i even respond to this  lest me get this strait  a Japanese made game  is too Japanese :s


----------



## YayMii (Dec 18, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:


> YayMii said:
> 
> 
> > I said it was racism because his hate was solely directed on the fact that it had a Japanese theme. And I threw in the third point because the game was previewed in the Japanese language and he was hating on the game for being "too Japanese".
> ...


That's different than what I meant. What you're thinking of is a hate for anime. Sure, anime is made in Japan, and usually reflects Japanese culture, but it's not necessarily Japanese-themed. Nobunaga's Ambition, however, is directly based on Japanese history. And that's what Junylim was aiming at.


----------



## heartgold (Dec 18, 2011)

Anyone know the age rating, doesn't sound like a 3+ game.  Maybe 12+ as most samurai warrior games.


----------



## MushGuy (Dec 18, 2011)

Junylim said:


> im sorry to say, but this game is terrible in my opinion
> its too japanese


Try Sengoku Basara, dummy.


----------



## 310301288 (Dec 18, 2011)

i doubt this would turn out good.... Nintendo and GF should have just released a new MD....


----------



## prowler (Dec 18, 2011)

MushGuy said:


> Junylim said:
> 
> 
> > im sorry to say, but this game is terrible in my opinion
> ...


Samurai Warriors > Sengoku Basara


----------



## DS1 (Dec 18, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> MushGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Junylim said:
> ...



Woah, woah, woah, woah, woah... Unless the Samurai Warriors series has had some vast improvement over the first two that I don't know about, Sengoku Basara is far superior. Sengoku Basara 2 made me drop the Musou series for good.


----------



## prowler (Dec 18, 2011)

DS1 said:


> Woah, woah, woah, woah, woah... Unless the Samurai Warriors series has had some vast improvement over the first two that I don't know about, Sengoku Basara is far superior. Sengoku Basara 2 made me drop the Musou series for good.


Sengoku Basara is good but it's just a hack and slash and going from point A to B not caring for much else, Samurai Warriors has some strategy behind it. Plus it feels more like an animu.

Go pick up Samurai Warriors 3 for the Wii or something, best one so far.


----------



## DS1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sounds good, I'm planning on getting a Wii for something else, so 2-birds 1-stone. I just like SB because the stages are shorter and every character is unique.


----------



## Arras (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm not sure if anyone has posted it yet, but here's the official site.
The game itself looks pretty interesting. At least it's something different from the normal Pokemon games and it doesn't look like crap. I hope it gets released in English, otherwise I can always play the Japanese version and hope for a translation patch.


----------



## ferofax (Dec 18, 2011)

Arras said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has posted it yet, but here's the official site.
> The game itself looks pretty interesting. At least it's something different from the normal Pokemon games and it doesn't look like crap. I hope it gets released in English, otherwise I can always play the Japanese version and hope for a translation patch.


what with this being a DS title, a translation patch might not be too far off, depending on whether or not skilled people are interested.


----------



## DS1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I want to know more about the format of the game. If it's just straightforward SRPG (or whatever type of game this is supposed to be), then bleh... but if they actually add simulation elements from the Nobunaga strategy games in, it would be very interesting.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 18, 2011)

> Nintendo releases Black/White
> People whine that it's too similar to the previous generations and add "RS remake pls"

> New Ranger/MD title is released
> "OMG crappy spinoff, release Grey already!"

> This comes out
> "They will release Call of Duty Pokemon Warfare next!!!11!1 And just release Grey already!!11!1"

Ahhh... The Pokémon fanbase will never cease to amaze me.


----------



## DS1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Arras said:


> I'm not sure if anyone has posted it yet, but here's the official site.
> The game itself looks pretty interesting. At least it's something different from the normal Pokemon games and it doesn't look like crap. I hope it gets released in English, otherwise I can always play the Japanese version and hope for a translation patch.



The video says it takes place in the Ranse (lansay?) area, and that "now is the time to take the 17 castles". I hope that means we'll get 17 officers altogether, not just the 5 on the website. We've already seen Hideyoshi with a Chimchar, but for some reason they don't list him on the website.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 18, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:


> > Nintendo releases Black/White
> > People whine that it's too similar to the previous generations and add "RS remake pls"
> 
> > New Ranger/MD title is released
> ...



Pokemon fanbase is like the [email protected] fanbase, unpleaseable,


----------



## DS1 (Dec 18, 2011)

Hop2089 said:


> Pokemon fanbase is like the [email protected] fanbase, unpleaseable,



DO EXPLAIN! I know a bunch of Idolmaster fans, and they are happy so long as there is some new crap for them to waste their money on every month.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 18, 2011)

Hyro-Sama said:


> LOL Waiting for everyone to rage about new Pokemon.


Wait for everyone to rage that there isn't a new Pokemon for the 3DS


----------



## B3astinSnipes (Dec 18, 2011)

Eww. I hope the game fails and the pokemon creators realize what a mistake they made. So I have to wait another year for a new REAL Pokemon game.....Great


----------



## heartgold (Dec 18, 2011)

B3astinSnipes said:


> Eww. I hope the game fails and the pokemon creators realize what a mistake they made. So I have to wait another year for a new REAL Pokemon game.....Great


there's nothing to suggest that Pokemon grey or another core game is held back because of this existing. Don't forget gamefreak isn't developing this so they working on their own projects which is the usually the main Pokemon series.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Dec 18, 2011)

Looks like Final fantasy tactics with pokemon eh ill pass.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 18, 2011)

I can't believe some of you people want it to fail because it is different. I mean come on now.


----------



## DS1 (Dec 19, 2011)

KingVamp said:


> I can't believe some of you people want it to fail because it is different. I mean come on now.



Well this is the result of everyone becoming so info-hungry. In the 90s (and even early 2000s), if there was some big game announcement that was only intended for Japan, nobody outside of Japan would know about it. Everyone would go about their days in blissful ignorance....

....until one day someone finds a screenshot of the "legendary Pokemon game that never came to America", and all Pokemon fans start on some "WELL THAT'S THE BEST GAME BECAUSE WE NEVER GOT IT!!!" BS.

And then one guy will be like, "Yo, I totally played Nobunaga Pokemon, and it's the best ever!"

And then the fans all start demanding a localization, and someone starts a fan translation, and everyone plays it and says it's the best thing ever.

Then after 5 or 6 years, after the translated game is well-known, everyone will pretend to hate it: "Yo that game was terrible, way over-hyped. I know why they never brought it to America in the first place."

Chances are if someone is looking at this and saying, "Wow, looks terrible, where's my real Pokemans!?", it's because this announcement wasn't for them, and they have no business knowing about it. They can come back and complain when ""Liberty or Death plus Pokemon" is announced.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 19, 2011)

the true thing that makes me unsure about liking it is, that similar to advance wars and mystery dungeon, you will be that inexperienced guy with a tiny cuddly pokemon and you will be facing off against all those legendary giants and still pummel them all ><

wonder if you can get rid of eevee or evolve it before you finish the main game


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 19, 2011)

Clydefrosch said:


> the true thing that makes me unsure about liking it is, that similar to advance wars and mystery dungeon, you will be that inexperienced guy with a tiny cuddly pokemon and you will be facing off against all those legendary giants and still pummel them all ><
> 
> wonder if you can get rid of eevee or evolve it before you finish the main game


I assume it'll allow you to use a variety of Pokemon or this game would flop completely. I'd shoot myself if I would've been forced to use an Eevee in any Pokemon game.


----------



## Pong20302000 (Dec 19, 2011)

heres some pics












id say its like a final fantasy tactics type games with pokemon and samurai chronicles mixed together

looks like it could be interesting

more picys


----------



## MushGuy (Dec 19, 2011)

heartgold said:


> B3astinSnipes said:
> 
> 
> > Eww. I hope the game fails and the pokemon creators realize what a mistake they made. So I have to wait another year for a new REAL Pokemon game.....Great
> ...


I wish you wished that about The Wind Waker.


----------



## Velotix (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah. New different pokemon game. I'll get it for sure. Yea change. Don't want your series to stagnate do you?


----------

